# Mira Reichardt Hamburg



## Deleted 1655 (4. April 2006)

Hallo liebe Nordlichter

kann mal einer von Euch ausfindig machen wo die oben genannte Person wohnt bzw mir die Telefonnummer geben.

Ich habe bei ihr das http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showpro...p?product=11006 gekauft und auch sofort bezahlt nur ich warte bis heute auf die Sachen.

Kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## Bischi (4. April 2006)

Hast Du Mira mal ´ne PM geschrieben? Telefonnummer anderer User posten, halte ich hier im Forum für eher zweischneidig. Und wenn gar nix mehr geht einfach mal tagsüber ´n wenig durch die Innstadt schlendern... . Da trifft man Sie auch das eine oder andere Mal persönlich...  

mfg
Bischi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 1655 (4. April 2006)

Hi Bischi

Weder Email noch PN´s werden beantwortet. 

Ich wohne auch nicht in Hamburg ... ich bin aus den Ruhrgebiet


----------



## iglg (4. April 2006)

stediju schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Bischi
> 
> Weder Email noch PN´s werden beantwortet.




Dann ist Mira bestimmt im Urlaub, oder ?


----------



## Deleted 1655 (4. April 2006)

wenn ich das mal wüsste ...


----------



## Deleted 1655 (5. Mai 2006)

Bisher habe ich noch nichts von der Frau gehört

Ich habe weder meine Geld zurück noch die gekauften Sachen erhalten

Falls jemand Mira Reichardt die hier im Forum Mira heißt sieht sollte sie doch bitte darauf mal ansprechen

Ich finde sie in keinen Telefonbuch ... sie scheint vom Erdboden verschlungen ...

Es geht um 90,-- euro ... 

Es wäre schön wenn ich mal was höre oder sehe (Geld oder mein gekauftes Steuersatzwerkzeug)


----------



## kitor (8. Mai 2006)

das Teil wollte ich auch kaufen.....

... mir hat sie nichtmal geantwortet.....


----------

